# 700R4 transmission



## hyfye (Jul 15, 2013)

I have a 67 GTO with the standard 400 motor. I put in a 700Rr transmission in order to have overdrive. My problems is this, When I put the shifter on the HIS side, it acts as if the transmission in in drive and does not hold any of the gears. Can this be fixed or adjusted or is the HIS/Her shifter not compatible with the transmission?
Need some help
Socrates


----------



## LTC Spivey (Apr 18, 2017)

Having a 700R4 put in my 67 gto next week so I need to check with my mechanic before hand. Any other problems with this transmission, my mechanic is telling me that I need an adapter to hook up to my 400 is this true any information or look out for you can give me would be appreciated


----------



## TexasT (Feb 8, 2017)

Yes, the 700r4 has a Chevy only bolt pattern on the bellhousing. You need an adapter to bolt it to the trans to the Pontiac engine. 

This is one of the benefits of the 2004r. It can be had with the multi pattern bell housing.


----------

